# Orconectes crayfish pics



## slowhand35 (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Very nice! I can look it up.. but where are these from in the wild and do they have any interesting habits?


----------



## Ulli Bauer (Nov 10, 2008)

What a cool cray!
Looks like Orconectes durelli to me, right?

Aunt Edit says: Ok, now I, too, have seen the pic title. O. neglectus neglectus it is 

Cheers
Ulli


----------



## slowhand35 (Nov 12, 2008)

they are native Arkansas, just being a crayfish makes it interesting


----------



## Ulli Bauer (Nov 10, 2008)

Don't they need a cold period in winter to reproduce?

Cheers
Ulli


----------



## slowhand35 (Nov 12, 2008)

Yes, most all crays breed after a cold period, but I think Cambarus and Orconectes are more strict in needing this trigger than many Procambarus or other species.
My Cherax crays get a cool period too, but no where near the 10 or less degrees celsius some species get in the wild.
I have a commercial lobster tank made for restaurant use with chiller, uv sterilizer and commercial filters all built in, it works well as a sump to pump water through to all the tanks for breeding.
I have it outside for cleaning and will be setting it up again in the next few weeks preparing for winter simulation.
I'll post a couple pics of it this weekend.


----------



## Jubs (Nov 14, 2008)

Great shots and nice looking crays!


----------



## slowhand35 (Nov 12, 2008)

Here are some pics of the lobster tank I use for cooling the crays.
As you can see it is 59 inches long, 30 inches from the front to back and 15 inches in height of water column. This is a complete system.


----------



## Ulli Bauer (Nov 10, 2008)

Looks very professional!
A friend of mine simply puts them out in the garage for their cold period, but this setup sure is a lot nicer!

Cheers
Ulli


----------



## slowhand35 (Nov 12, 2008)

Hello Ulli,
Very few crays will actually get into the lobster tank, it is used like a large sump to cool, filter, and sterilize the water.
The water is pumped through a central rack of several 10 gallon tanks and the main return from the tanks flow back to it.
I plan to use it more for native north american darters since they require cold water and high oxygen content to survive.
Many of them have fantastic colors and some get over 4 inches in length.
I would like to try breeding them as well.


----------



## Ulli Bauer (Nov 10, 2008)

Wish you luck!
Sure looks like you have the perfect equipment.

Cheers
Ulli


----------

